# Citizen Orca.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Would like to aquire a Citizen Orca with the blue face and bracelet as per the pic below. Must be in excellent used condition, ie no scratches or discernable marks, and preferably in its box(s). No rubber straps, please.

Thanks.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Your aiming high mate,, don't fancy your chances but good luck in your quest . H


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Looksee.

https://www.mezashop.com/Citizen-BN0019-57L-For-Men-(Analog-Casual-Watch)

Rob....


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeh good luck pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I LOVE these  on day ... on day


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

robden said:


> Looksee.
> 
> https://www.mezashop.com/Citizen-BN0019-57L-For-Men-(Analog-Casual-Watch)
> 
> Rob....


 Can't quite work that pricing out...EG3..777? What does that mean? Looks like it's an Egyptian site.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Think its 3777 Egyptian pounds.

Edit: yeh as above can't see anything else, 3777 Egyptian pounds = roughly £327.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Well i thought it was Egyptian Pounds Roger.

But it also offers Cash on delivery in the Speel

Address is Cairo for office,


----------

